# Latte Mug Templates



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone know where I can download templates for both the small and large Latte Mugs in Corel Draw?

Jim


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

We have templates on our website for both of these products. Simply download the template, save it to your desktop and then open in Corel to use.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Where on your site, under dye sub templates, are the latte mug templates?


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

We post all templates are on the individual product pages.


----------

